# motivated



## cougr

"To achive your goal you need to stay motivated."

I'm having a problem with finding suitable Greek words to express "stay motivated" in the above sentence .


----------



## x99sol

motive=κίνητρο  ~ερέθισμα~ ώθηση ~προτροπή

stay motivated  ~ να συνεχίζεις να έχεις κίνητρο 

 "To achieve your goal you need to stay motivated."

Για να επιτύχεις τον σκοπό σου πρέπει να διατηρήσεις  το κίνητρο σου .


 even closer meaning less accurate word to word translation
 "για να επιτύχεις τον σκοπό σου πρέπει να εμμείνεις στον στόχο σου" ~to achieve your goal you have to stay focused stay motivated


----------



## vatrahos

There's no exact translation for motivated. I can only think of a few ways to convey your meaning periphrastically:

πρέπει να μείνεις συνεπής = you have to remain consistent / steady
πρέπει να δραστηριοποιηθείς = you have to get active / motivate yourself

you could also express the same idea negatively:

δεν πρέπει να χάσεις τον ενθουσιασμό σου = you mustn't lose your enthusiasm


----------



## cougr

Thanking you both for your replies . Whilst we are on the topic and if it's not asking for too much how could I best express the following sentence : "He's very motivated"


----------



## winegrower

cougr said:


> Thanking you both for your replies . Whilst we are on the topic and if it's not asking for too much how could I best express the following sentence : "He's very motivated"


 
I think "έχει ισχυρό κίνητρο" is the best equivalent here.


----------



## x99sol

winegrower said:


> I think "έχει ισχυρό κίνητρο" is the best equivalent here.


  
That is correct but keep in mind though that it is not common expression, at least as far as I know.
iI you want to give the meaning that someone is trying hard(ex. a student or athlete ) I would rather use  
καταβάλει σημαντική προσπάθεια~ making a serious effort
ή προσπαθεί όσο μπορει            ~ trying( or even better studying or whatever he does) as much as he/she can
ή προσπαθεί πολύ                    ~ trying a lot


----------



## cougr

winegrower said:


> I think "έχει ισχυρό κίνητρο" is the best equivalent here.


I've always taken the word 'κίνητρο' as meaning motive, which is slightly different to motivation ,and am just thinking that in Greek perhaps the term[ie motivation] is best expressed periphrastically as vatrahos and x99sol have pointed out. 

Thanks to everyone for your answers they were quite informative.


----------



## winegrower

cougr said:


> I've always taken the word 'κίνητρο' as meaning motive, which is slightly different to motivation ,and am just thinking that in Greek perhaps the term[ie motivation] is best expressed periphrastically as vatrahos and x99sol have pointed out. quote]
> You're right, in Greek both motive and motivation in most dictionaries are translated as "κίνητρο/ελατήριο", so the difference is not evident. In my opinion, none of the above suggestions expresses this difference (Wikipedia:*Motivation*:the internal condition that activates behavior and gives it direction. *Motive*:something (as a need or desire) that causes a person to act.)


----------



## x99sol

winegrower said:


> cougr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always taken the word 'κίνητρο' as meaning motive, which is slightly different to motivation ,and am just thinking that in Greek perhaps the term[ie motivation] is best expressed periphrastically as vatrahos and x99sol have pointed out. quote]
> You're right, in Greek both motive and motivation in most dictionaries are translated as "κίνητρο/ελατήριο", so the difference is not evident.* In my opinion, none of the above suggestions expresses this difference *(Wikipedia:*Motivation*:the internal condition that activates behavior and gives it direction. *Motive*:something (as a need or desire) that causes a person to act.)
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain what exactly you mean here please?
> And give us better examples,if it's possible as i would love to understand and learn the definition and meaning between these words better than i do now.
Click to expand...


----------



## cougr

x99sol , I'll attempt to clarify the difference in meaning betweeen the words motive and motivation as they are understood in popular usage. The term motive refers to a stimulus eg thought or feeling that may give rise to an action .So for example one may have a motive  [in this case a desire]to lose weight in order to look and feel better . However the motive itself may not be sufficient in enabling one to take sufficient action to achieve the desired result .This is where motivation comes in to play . Motivation could be described as that state or condition which would impel and direct someone to take the necessary action to achieve the desired outcome .So in the case of losing weight ,being motivated would entail such mental and behavioural factors as having the willingness , focus ,commitment ,discipline ,enthusiasm etc etc to initiate and maintain those actions and behaviours which would enable one to lose weight.

This is just a basic explanation of the terms and more extensive and specialist meanings are used in various disciplines such as psychology , law ,and music .


----------



## x99sol

Thnks cougr. Motive still remains Κίνητρο then in meaning but is mostly used in law and psychology related matters. For everyday related situations it would be rather weird at least for me.


----------

